# Stingray Rust



## marching_out (Jul 1, 2022)

Started in on some rust removal and need some advice. First let me state I’m going for the patina look so I’m not worried about getting rid of the rust. However, I want to get as much white over spray off as I can. The method I’ve used so far with good results is the 0000 steel wool with wd40 followed by meguiars ultimate compound. The problem is going to be the silk screen. I know you can’t touch this with anything or it will vanish. I don’t even think I want to get wd40 on it either. Any advice on, at a minimum, how to mask it off?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 1, 2022)

marching_out said:


> Started in on some rust removal and need some advice. First let me state I’m going for the patina look so I’m not worried about getting rid of the rust. However, I want to get as much white over spray off as I can. The method I’ve used so far with good results is the 0000 steel wool with wd40 followed by meguiars ultimate compound. The problem is going to be the silk screen. I know you can’t touch this with anything or it will vanish. I don’t even think I want to get wd40 on it either. Any advice on, at a minimum, how to mask it off?
> View attachment 1655117
> 
> View attachment 1655118
> View attachment 1655119



There is almost nothing you can do as far as the screening goes it is delicate even taping it off may ruin it. Just some Qtips and cleaner trying to stay off the screen.  They do make replacement water slides and even peel and stick vinyl decals. Good luck


----------



## tacochris (Jul 1, 2022)

marching_out said:


> Started in on some rust removal and need some advice. First let me state I’m going for the patina look so I’m not worried about getting rid of the rust. However, I want to get as much white over spray off as I can. The method I’ve used so far with good results is the 0000 steel wool with wd40 followed by meguiars ultimate compound. The problem is going to be the silk screen. I know you can’t touch this with anything or it will vanish. I don’t even think I want to get wd40 on it either. Any advice on, at a minimum, how to mask it off?
> View attachment 1655117
> 
> View attachment 1655118
> View attachment 1655119



Like Paul said....thats a tough one because the minute you take any abrasive or chemical to that white its GONE.  On second thought, dont even look at the white lettering wrong or it will catch the first breeze outta dodge. 
4/0 SOS pad with a lubricant of your choice on the green and you can remove some of the rust staining as best as possible.

To add more to what i said: Last time I dealt with a bike that had that fair white lettering, I taped a cloth around it and worked everything BUT that spot.  Maybe cut plastic to cover the lettering and easily mask it off before you start.


----------



## marching_out (Jul 3, 2022)

marching_out said:


> Started in on some rust removal and need some advice. First let me state I’m going for the patina look so I’m not worried about getting rid of the rust. However, I want to get as much white over spray off as I can. The method I’ve used so far with good results is the 0000 steel wool with wd40 followed by meguiars ultimate compound. The problem is going to be the silk screen. I know you can’t touch this with anything or it will vanish. I don’t even think I want to get wd40 on it either. Any advice on, at a minimum, how to mask it off?
> View attachment 1655117
> 
> View attachment 1655118
> View attachment 1655119



So here is a couple of after picts in a few spots. The method around the lettering is a piece of 0000 steel wool wrapped around a q-tip and dipped in WD-40. I got as close to the lettering as I was comfortable and stopped. Then I took a toothpick and rubbed right up to the lettering. I think the residual lubrication on the toothpick helped loosen the overspray. I did use a dental pick to remove some of the paint captured in the rust. Hopefully finish up tomorrow.


----------

